# My MXL.



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Since I am finally looking to start posting pictures, I figured I'd start with one of my favorite rides. Here's my late '90s Lampre Master Light. 
She came off ebay with the paint in serious need of repair. Dave Sem did a fantastic job restoring the paint job and cleaning up the lugs. After a couple of new clear coats, she looked like new.
Finding pre-carbon NOS Chorus derailleurs and brifters was a little time consuming , but well worth the effort. Stem and bar are Cinelli, the Campy Atlanta 96 rims are laced to '99 Record hubs, the seat post is a newer model Centaur and for the saddle I had a Specialized BG Pro Ti upholstered in white leather. 

To me, there's nothing like a classic steel Colnago. 


https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------

